# Northern Utah Photographers?



## CGPhotography (Dec 6, 2013)

Would love to hang out and bounce ideas off other photographers. I'm in Ogden but wouldn't mind traveling to Salt Lake or other areas.
-Catie


----------



## stephaniebrannphoto (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi!   I'm here in Layton. I'm just starting out on trying to figure out how to start my own business... but I'm new to the area, so I'd love to chat with some local photographers.  
-Steph


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm in Tooele, I have a strange schedule, but if I could make it, I'd be up for a get together.


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 11, 2013)

Check out the Photowalking Utah page on Facebook.


----------



## Ihatemymoney (Dec 30, 2013)

You guys get into northern Nevada contact  me


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 31, 2013)

what part of NV are you in? I'm out in the middle of nowhere, NV at various times throughout the year...I want to go shoot the Himalayan snowcocks on the ruby mountains just south of Elko in the near future...


----------



## wyogirl (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm in Rock Springs, WY... so not that far.  I would totally drive to meet up, weather permitting.... so really that means like June...lol.


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 31, 2013)

wyogirl said:


> I'm in Rock Springs, WY... so not that far. I would totally drive to meet up, weather permitting.... so really that means like June...lol.



I'm out in Evanston area in the spring/fall cruising around the high uintas, and a few golden eagle nests I'm familiar with in the area.


----------



## wyogirl (Dec 31, 2013)

I've only lived in WY for 2 years so I'd be up to exploring Evanston with someone who knows the area.


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 31, 2013)

Its mostly the Utah side of Evanston that I'm familiar with (like the 150 around mirror lake and heading towards WY, and I-80 headed towards WY), I don't really know Evanston itself or the WY side very much, but I'm always up for exploring.


----------

